# Recommended dog crate



## tictactug (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I've been out of the retrieving game for 10 years and just got a new puppy.

Anyone have any feedback on crates? 

I'm looking for one for the inside of the house that I also and just pick up and move to the truck when we go training.

Not sure if I just buy a cheap plastic one for inside then keep a nice aluminum one for the truck. Or a nice plastic one that can pull double duty.

Either way it's been so long...I don't know who makes quality stuff anymore.

Thanks for any recommendations. Also...she's 12 weeks and already crate trained so I'm not worried about having a crate that I can adjust the size like those wire ones you can change the depth with the divider. 

Also I live in Washington state so weather gets a little warm here but not too crazy.


----------



## taeicher (Jun 25, 2017)

Ruff Tough which are now called Ruff Land Kennels out of South Dakota. https://rufflandkennels.com/


----------



## riverrat00 (Jul 29, 2010)

Been really happy with my Dakota. Nice solid kennel.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Watch the video on the Gunner Kennels on their website that shows them dropping 4,000 lbs on different type kennels. They are solid.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

riverrat00 said:


> Been really happy with my Dakota. Nice solid kennel.


They are great. You can also buy an accessory to make it lockable.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have cheap ones inside and Ruff Tuff's in the van. Very satisfied with Ruff Tuff.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Ainley products are top quality and hold their value well.
http://www.ainleykennels.com/CratesSingle/1crates.htm


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

You could spend $50 - $1,000 depending on what you want. 

Of all the things you'll need to spend money on - a deluxe crate is a bit of a waste if it's not needed. 

Midrange these days you have Gunner and Impact making nicer stuff but not Ainley or Mountaintop grade.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a small plastic for early training, a larger plastic for moving around or hailing on my mule and some inside use, a large wire crate that stays in our bedroom and two intermediate gunner crates that stay in my truck. 

I'd get a wire or cheaper plastic for the house and a Gunner for the truck. 

The Gunner is hands down the best portable crate on the market. If you are just wanting one go with the Gunner. If you are wanting to still have your truck bed then go with the Gunner.


----------



## FowlPursuits (Jan 20, 2018)

Gunner Kennels just ran a sale which I believe was 20% off for the weekend, and perhaps it is still ongoing. GK's are great for the back of a pickup. For a SUV, I find the R(T/L)K double side door models incredibly convenient.


----------



## Allhatnocattle (Nov 21, 2018)

tictactug said:


> Well I've been out of the retrieving game for 10 years and just got a new puppy.
> 
> Anyone have any feedback on crates?
> 
> ...


The help on this site is fabulous & I see you have much to work with already! 

I think the only thing I can add is likely something you already know however....

I found the collapsible crates perfect for moving around, by collapsible I mean the ones that concertina down into their own base/footprint like a dog travel bowl lol.

They just take up less room & are easier to lug around.

Good luck with it, you live in a beautiful part of the world I am told, would love to pop in to see an old filming buddy over there when I get the chance. Cowboy Bill I call him, but I’m told it’s a big place 😂.

Stu.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

The Gunner Kennels are great, but they are not light. If you want something that is easy to move around, the Gunner might not be the best way to go. The "intermediate" size is much more manageable but the "large" is a beast to move around (even from house to truck).


----------



## tictactug (Oct 26, 2011)

With the price of some of these crates a lockable canopy has got to be on the list.


----------



## BriGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Gunner Kennel in the truck and use a cheap wire crate in the house. I love the gunner, but it is heavy and awkward to carry through doorways, so I would plan on leaving it in one spot. I have an F150 crew cab, and an intermediate gunner fits nicely behind the front seat.


----------



## NC Looking Golden (Feb 28, 2016)

I got back in the game after a 14 year break and had the same question you have. I have my new master national qualifier home for the holidays and ended up with a cheap Ruff Tuff from Amazon along with a Mud River winter cover. Main reason was weight and ease of moving it. For me if he is not wet or muddy he rides in the cab.


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a Ruff Tuff for my current dog when she was a pup. They are VERY sturdy, the door can be opened either way, and that can be convenient. They are not light and not cheap but if I was buying another kennel that would be my choice


----------



## tictactug (Oct 26, 2011)

For those of you using the gunner crate. Intermediate size ok for a 65lb lab?


----------



## 2downtheshore (Feb 14, 2016)

Ruff Tough on Holiday sale at LL Bean. Don't know for how long. 25% off and free shipping 
Use coupon code SAVEBIG in the promo field at checkout.
LL BEAN 25% off and free shipping on Ruff Tough Kennels is going on now. 







 Edit: SAVEBIG is the coupon code


----------



## Dawson Hobbs (Dec 4, 2018)

2downtheshore said:


> Ruff Tough on Holiday sale at LL Bean. Don't know for how long. 25% off and free shipping
> Use coupon code SAVEBIG in the promo field at checkout.
> LL BEAN 25% off and free shipping onRuff Tough Kennels is going on now.
> 
> ...



That's a good deal. I haven't used the Ruff Tough before. Do you think a male lab about 70lbs needs intermediate or large?


----------



## FowlPursuits (Jan 20, 2018)

If Gunner Kennels follows this thread, I would love to see an Intermediate "Wide Body" or "Fatboy" that was identical to the Intermediate G1 in every dimension except for being 2" or 3" wider. I believe that the additional 2" or 3" in width would accommodate the lab/chessie/golden in the 70 to 90 lbs. range perfectly. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## SunnyAnny (Nov 26, 2018)

Ruff Tuff is ok.


----------



## lauraacton29 (Jan 25, 2020)

*Crate training benefits*

Crate training benefits for you and your dog by creating a safe and designated space for your pet. learn with us:


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

i'd go with wire in the house.
As far as in your truck Ruff Tough, Dakota, Gunner with the Gunner being the priciest by far.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

http://www.ainleykennels.com/CratesSingle/1crates.htm


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

My recommendation would be to get a big wire crate for the house and a Gunner for the vehicle.


----------



## lauraacton299 (Feb 8, 2020)

*Dog Crate*

When it comes down to it, your dog likely isn’t an angel. If you have a puppy, or even an adult dog with a mild chewing habit, an indestructible dog crate is your best option. For more information visit: https://animals.net/best-indestructible-dog-crate/


----------

